# Fountain Pen Forum?



## jeff (Mar 10, 2006)

Would you like to see us establish a forum section specifically for discussion of making, using, and collecting Fountain Pens?


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont mind a collecting/using forum but I think you are fragmenting the group with a making forum.


----------



## rtjw (Mar 10, 2006)

Jeff, It has worked pretty well over at TPS. Of course you can see that when you are there. Alot of the guys like the fact that they have a seperate place to go to to talk about collecting pens and also a place they can sell their pens. I dont know about the making part though.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 10, 2006)

I concur with nixing the "making" part.


----------



## pete00 (Mar 10, 2006)

collecting yes....making nah.....[]


----------



## jeff (Mar 10, 2006)

I was thinking that the "making" part would be limited to discussion about parts which are specific to fountain pen kits.

Let me be honest... I was reading my issue of Pen World International and I got to thinking about how it might be a good thing to raise the visibility of fountain pens in the kit-pen world. I'd bet that only 10% of pen kits sold are fountain pens, and maybe that's due to people not knowing much about them, how to sell them, how to use them, etc. I have to admit, I've never made a FP for exactly those reasons. Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree thinking that a separate forum would be a good idea, but there's my thinking anyway. []

Here's a link I enjoyed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fountain_pen


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am in favor of this idea.  I think it would certainly increase the awareness and interest in fountain pens.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 10, 2006)

I think it's a good idea as long as it doesn't include "making".


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 10, 2006)

I think there is a slight resurgency to go back to writing. The fountain pen is sure a status symbol of that. I would guess 70% of my sales at pen shows are fountain pens. But not so out of my store. Think about it....When was the last time you seen an add by a pen company for it's fountain pen on TV ? or even in a run of the mill magazine, besides the Pen magazines or the Robb Report.  The pen market in general is still a very niche market and fountains even more so.  I for one look forward to this forum.[]
Hey, we tried wierder stuff before []


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 10, 2006)

I feel strongly both ways! [8D]  I think a separate forum for making fountain pens as well as a second forum for collecting them would be great.  I'd hate to see the "Show Off Your Pens" forum be diluted or spread out, though.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 11, 2006)

To the guys who are "nixing" the "making" in favor of the "collecting" part.  I would respectfully suggest you review the name of the board.  It is pen turners; not pen collectors!!

Personally I like the idea of a separate forum for FPs and if it includes discussions of collecting, that's fine too.  But it seems to me the primary focus should be the making and care and feeding of FPs.  Probably not a lot of FP makers or users here; but because of the unique nature of the animal, relative to ballpoints and rollerballs, it does make sense to have a separate category for them.  

As a practical matter, I'll bet there are other forums out there that deal strictly with pen collections that will be a lot more useful and informative than whatever might get established here.....I'll bet there are a hundred pen collecter for every pen turner, maybe more??  That's where I would go if I were interested in pen collecting; but like I said before, if folks want it and Jeff can deal with, why not??


----------



## ashaw (Mar 11, 2006)

Jeff
In the making part for fountain pens you might want to consider nib grinding.  All of our kits have a meduim nib. I have customers that want fine or even broad nibs.  Over on the fountain pen forum there are one or two nib masters.  Maybe they could be invited to discuss that part of that process.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree. Put up a "fountain pen forum", and let the folks make it into what they want by discussing what they want. 

Try it and see what happens. Don't be concerned about having separate forums for making, tuning, selling, collecting, or whatever. Given choices, most of the threads will be started in the wrong sub-categories anyway.


----------



## TomServo (Mar 11, 2006)

Kind of off-topic, but I feel that the collecting asepct of FP brings a stimga about them - they're for collecting, not for writing. People associate that collecting aspect with a pen that's difficult to write with or is hard to learn. Personally I feel they're for writing, not collecting. They're easier than rollerballs, mine never skip until they're out of ink.


----------



## rtjw (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> Given choices, most of the threads will be started in the wrong sub-categories anyway.



I second that!


----------



## airrat (Mar 11, 2006)

Johnny you can only post that in the "I second that" sub sub-catagory part A section 139 paragraph b.   Thanks please try to follow proper posting doctrine in the future.  Have a nice day and thank you for posting. [][][)]


----------



## rtjw (Mar 11, 2006)

I thought it was only in the Seconds forum. Sorry about it. 

Should this go into the apologies forum?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm in favor of it. Fountain pens have some fairly far removed nuances from the other pens. conversations about Fountain Pen specific issues like nibs, converters, maintenance, Ink selection, and generaly care and feeding would end up consolidated there. of course I'm the type that can sort my way through a chilton guide. having more catagories makes information easier to find for me.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />As a practical matter, I'll bet there are other forums out there that deal strictly with pen collections that will be a lot more useful and informative than whatever might get established here.....



If you go to Yahoo, and look for "fountain pens" groups, you will find 13 of them. Some are general, others are brand specific, and some are for advertising pens 4-sale.


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />Kind of off-topic, but I feel that the collecting asepct of FP brings a stimga about them - they're for collecting, not for writing. People associate that collecting aspect with a pen that's difficult to write with or is hard to learn. Personally I feel they're for writing, not collecting. They're easier than rollerballs, mine never skip until they're out of ink.



Tom, as far as a stigma, IMO you could not be further from the truth... aside from making pens and belonging to two great penturning forums, I am also a member of one of the largest pen collecting forums on the internet... 
MOST and I do mean MOST of the members of that forum are die hard users of the pens they collect.  In fact there are only a couple of times I have seen a thread about whether a certain pen should be inked and used or put away for posterity.
Yes, we are talking about two different realms of fountain pens.. but even in the collectors forums I would say most of the members also have modern made fountain pens they use on a daily basis.. In fact a few have purchased my pens and loved them.
Unfortunately, there are pen nazis out there who feel that any old pen must be kept in the condition it was found.. never inked again and never restored.  IMO, this is assinine.  These pens were made to be used.  Today I purchased a 1920-30 Waterman 52 1/2 Hard Rubber pen that I WILL restore and write with... the collectable value in mint condition... around $200... I also have a 1920 something Mabie Todd Eyedropper fill pen that needs a replacement nib... I will replace the nib, restore the pen and write with it.
Part of the joy of collecting is the fact that you can write with a piece of history.  My everyday writers are not pens I made... in fact most of my everyday writers are old Sheaffer pens made before 1950.
This is not because my pens are bad writers... it is just because I really really enjoy these older pens.

I would love to see some discussion on the collecting and using of older fountain pens... and discuss the difference in how they perform compared to the modern pens that we make... 

Jeff, BRING IT ON...


----------



## Texas Taco (Mar 11, 2006)

I would like to see the new section/forum for fountain pens.  If a person wants to post and read there, great.  If they don't then they don't, that's great too.  As of right now I don't read evey topic or every post, it's up to me what I want to be involved in.  Add the FP forum Jeff and it it's not what you want, well......... you can do away with it.


----------



## Deere41h (Mar 13, 2006)

Jeff,  I personally think it is a great idea.  It's a good way to broaden our scope and knowledge of the pen world.  In looking at the pen magazines they are all about fountain pens.  What a great way to expand our horizons.  Go for it!!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 13, 2006)

As a pen maker in a pen maker forum, I would love to see a FP section. i dont know nearly enough about the function and workings and how to adjust them as I should. As it is now I hunt and peck for the occasional thread, but with a dedicated section I would know where to go for info and post to those most interested. This is a great idea in furthering the craft, collecting included, as that gives us ideas of what people like, look for, and want.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, I primarily make fountain pens becuase it has a classic and regal look, and they sell well with the people I deal with. I also only use a fountain pen, unless it's not right there handy. I think this forum is a good idea. I think more of us should also be out within our communities with a fountain pen in our pocket or hand. I get asked all the time "Wow, how old is that?" or "That sure is beautiful." Many people haven't seen one up close before. 

Jeff, anytime I can better myself and learn something new, count me in![8D]


----------



## alparent (Mar 29, 2006)

So!!!!! What's the verdict?
Are we getting a section for Fountain Pens?

If so..............when?


----------



## jeff (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm considering all the responses, and I thank you all for the comments. I am probably going to create the forum as soon as I can secure a qualified moderator. I've contacted a couple people and I'm waiting for responses.


----------



## alparent (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for all your work! jeff


----------



## DocStram (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd worry about our group becoming fragmented.


----------



## alparent (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't see why it would?

Take me for example, I never did a founten pen yet....but I would sure like to have a place that is full of knowledgable people that could teach me how to do it right.

I think it would bring more people to the forum! People only doing FP.


----------



## Ranic (May 6, 2006)

Is there still going to be a Fountain pen forum? I think it's a great idea and would hate to not see it happen.


----------



## Johnathan (May 16, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (May 16, 2006)

Bump,Bump.


----------



## alparent (Jun 30, 2006)

Any news on this Jeff?


----------

